# Weed Eater Leaking Gas



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

My weed eater has recently started leaking gas through the air filter. Took it to a small engine repair shop but they couldnt get it to leak. I found out that they hadnt pumped up the bulb in the gas line so dont think it would have leaked anyway.
Can anyone give me some help on how to fix this problem.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I can only guess.....Carb rebuild. Pure guess.


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe this will help. I have a cheapo Homelite leaf blower my wife picked up at a garage sale. It started leaking gas; not during use but after I put it away. Every time I went to use it, there was gas around it. Didn't know exactly where it was coming from. I started emptying it after every use, but that got old. Then I thought I would try loosening up the gas cap when I put it away and ta da, no more leaks.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Gas tanks do crack and leak. More often it is the gas cap that is cracked from over tightening. It is hard to spot a bad cap but they will leak a lot when it is running. Take the cap off and check it carefully. If the shop did not fuel it up and run it holding at different angles it would not show the leak. I had one major brand trimmer that always got gas on me each time I used it. The tank was cracked. Try to determine if it is the tank by cleaning the tank all over and put some painters tape on the tank. You do not have to cover the tank just exposed areas to help find the leak. Where the tape is wet will help you isolate the area where it is leaking. You can drain and remove the tank from the trimmer hold it up in good light or insert a flashlight inside pressing on the tank you will likely find the break or hole in the tank. I have patched tanks with GE silicone on the surface after prepping it carefully. Cleaning and drying until it is dry to the touch and ready for patching. Some trimmers change design so often it may be difficult to find a new tank. 



Buckeye Ron said:


> My weed eater has recently started leaking gas through the air filter. Took it to a small engine repair shop but they couldnt get it to leak. I found out that they hadnt pumped up the bulb in the gas line so dont think it would have leaked anyway.
> Can anyone give me some help on how to fix this problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Check the primer bulb for dry rot. I recently had a weed eater that the primer bulb did this on and I too thought it was leaking out of the carb/air filter area.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bulb, crack in the fuel line, or a stuck float in the carb could be possibilities. Does it run?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> it may be difficult to find a new tank.


Yep, I have a Troy-built 4-stroke and apparently the tank is considered obsolete and there's no replacement. I had to replace the fuel line, and now there's no grommet where the line leaves the tank, so it will leak if held the right way when full.

I've heard that these small engines are not made for ethanol in fuel, and the soft components deteriorate. Those flexible plastic lines are prone to cracking, for example, especially where they wrap around a metal nipple. Those primer bulbs can develop holes.

"Besides that, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?" the thing runs like a champ.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Bulb, crack in the fuel line, or a stuck float in the carb could be possibilities. Does it run?[/QU
> 
> ShakeDown,
> Yes it runs, does a great job trimming and does not leak when in use. But when I hang it up with tank up, when I go back in my shed there is gas in the air filter and it is dripping on the floor. As an above suggestion, I do loosen the cap on the gas tank and I believe that stops the flow of gas, but I was looking for a cure for the problem so I could get it fixed.
> ...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I would rebuild the carb, usually pretty quick and simple


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a walbro carb and easily rebuilt with a 9.99 kit that comes with gasket and new needle valve, the needle valve is leaking.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the 100% absolute reason why my new weed wacker is battery powered.

I've never met a gas weed wacker that does not leak.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> This is the 100% absolute reason why my new weed wacker is battery powered.
> 
> I've never met a gas weed wacker that does not leak.


HA exactly.
Mine started leaking pretty bad this year. I got a battery powered one as a replacement. Initially I was pretty unsure about going away from a gas powered trimmer, now I will never go back. Its nice being able to pick it up and use it and put it right back in the garage right away. It actually has me considering an electric lawn mower...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup, besides the leaks, that always happen, I also did not want to have gas cans and 2 stroke cans any more.

When I go out to mow I put the battery on the charger, when I'm done moving the battery is ready to go and I go get the trimming done. i will not go back to gas.

when I bought it I bought the string refills and never looked at them. When i ran out of sting and took apart the head to restring it I found out that you can just toss the spooler because the refills are pre strung spoolers, took 1 minute to resting, another plus.


----------

